
Ask HN: What do you think on volunteering opportunities during a pandemic? - emrehan
There are many opportunities to volunteer during a pandemic: Helping at hospitals, helping dependent of healthcare workers, elderly, patients at home isolation. There are also volunteers needed to curate academic research for doctors on the field.<p>What do you think would be people’s approach to such volunteering opportunities?<p>What could be done to mobilize more volunteers from all over the world?<p>ps. I’m building a platform to collect volunteering applicants: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pandemicvolunteers.org
======
esrefozturk
People around me are already organizing volunteering small groups. A global
platform for collecting volunteering leads could get quite popular fast.

